# ASUS A8N-SLi Deluxe Windows 7 driver help



## HookeyStreet (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm having trouble finding drivers that work with Windows 7 (32Bit or 64Bit) for an ASUS A8N SLi-Deluxe 

Any help would be great.  I have managed to get the audio up and running, but the chipset (Ethernet etc) is giving me trouble


----------



## user21 (Jun 18, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I'm having trouble finding drivers that work with Windows 7 (32Bit or 64Bit) for an ASUS A8N SLi-Deluxe
> 
> Any help would be great.  I have managed to get the audio up and running, but the chipset (Ethernet etc) is giving me trouble



do you have the latest win XP drivers? you can always use them!!!! but you have to install each and every driver manually from the device manager in windows 7 in order to install windows xp drivers into it


----------



## Millennium (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to run this board on Windows 7 no problem. I think I used generic ethernet drivers, don't remember exactly. Don't give up anyway, it can be done !

PS at least with Win 7 32bit

edit: this board has 2 ethernet controllers right? I think I got the realtec one working.

edit2: nforcershq is your friend for repackaged vista chipset drivers. Vista drivers will work on Win7!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

Try using Vista Drivers.

You didn't say which OS version you are using but you listed both.
You have to run 32 bit drivers for single core cpu.
You have to run 64 bit drivers for dual core cpu. Assuming that you are running 64bit OS on a dual core.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 18, 2011)

try

"Non-AHCI nForce Performance Packs for Win7Vista"

from this forum post. Version 8.8. Post has 32bit and 64bit drivers.

BTW 2 core CPU on 32 bit works fine I used to run it!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

Millennium said:


> BTW 2 core CPU on 32 bit works fine I used to run it!



Yes, but not the other way around... and the OP didn't say if he is using a single or dual core CPU, only that he was trying Windows 7 32bit + Window 7 64bit.

I don't know if he is compounding his troubles due to a lack of good clear information...he could try filling out "System Specs" under "User CP" at the top.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

windows 7 ran flawless with my m2n sil deluxe 570 chipset, vista x64 drivers did the trick for me


----------



## Zyon (Jun 18, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> windows 7 ran flawless with my m2n sil deluxe 570 chipset, vista x64 drivers did the trick for me



Wait, you need to install drivers for M2N-SLI Deluxe? Can I ask you what are they for? Because I installed Windows 7 Professional and all the motherboard things like the double 100Mbps Ethernet works without having to install anything


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

The issue the OP is having is due to age of motherboard.  ASUS stopped updating with Vista for those earlier mobo's.

I have two ASUS A8N32SLI-Deluxe mobo's.  One with dual core FX60 running W7 64bit the other single core 4000+ running W7 32bit.  The dule core is now my mothers and the single is on loan to a friend while he transitions to Apple.  The single core is going to get an upgrade to Opteron 185 when it gets back.

OP *should use the most recent BIOS update for that board *and depending on what CPU he is using (single or dual core) pick the appropriate version of Windows 7.  The OS should install the drivers OK but OP may be limited by an older Bios.

The dule nics on my boards are Marvell and Nvidia, the Marvell drivers I get direct from Marvell @: http://www.marvell.com/support.html

ASUS A8N32-SLI uses Marvell, I have this board.  I'll check the "ASUS A8N-SLi Deluxe".

http://support.asus.com/download.as...luxe&p=1&s=21&os=25&hashedid=e1h9yUaMZAsTwIEN

ASUS A8N-SLi Deluxe: Bios 1805, Marvell NIC chip # 88E81001


----------

